# WTB: 20 x 4 1/4 wheel



## ratcycle (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm looking for coaster/single speed Occ 20 x 4 1/4 wheel to buy? If anyone has one send me an e-mail at confederateskol@yahoo.com or pm. 

Thanks 

Levi


----------

